# I am receiving security updates for Microsoft Office 2010 that is not on my computer.



## ahduncu (Feb 8, 2010)

I have been receiving daily updates to Microsoft Office 2010, that is not on my computer. I had a starter edition of that office when I bought the computer but it was uninstalled many years ago. I am left with "Microsoft Office Click-to-Run 2010" in my "This PC" which I cannot remove.
The daily updates are KB2553338, received on 10/11, 10/11, 10/12, 10/14, and 10/15. and 10/15 again, 10/16, 10/17, 10/18, and today.
How can I stop these updates and get rid of the Click-to-Run?
I can not find any trace of Office 2010 and, maybe that is why I am receiving so many updates, Microsoft can't find it either?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Uninstall Click to Run in Control Panel>Programs and Features>Microsoft Office Click-to-Run 2010.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

See if anything on this page helps.

https://support.office.com/en-us/ar...d8?ui=en-US&rs=en-US&ad=US#OfficeVersion=2010

Since you said you can't remove it, I'm assuming its not listed in Programs and Features in which case, a reinstall of the original program may be necessary.


----------



## ahduncu (Feb 8, 2010)

Deejay100six said:


> See if anything on this page helps.
> 
> https://support.office.com/en-us/ar...d8?ui=en-US&rs=en-US&ad=US#OfficeVersion=2010
> 
> Since you said you can't remove it, I'm assuming its not listed in Programs and Features in which case, a reinstall of the original program may be necessary.


Correct, it was not listed in Programs and Features but your recommended fix worked in that Microsoft Office Click-to-Run has now been uninstalled. We'll see if the updates now stop tomorrow.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## ahduncu (Feb 8, 2010)

ahduncu said:


> Correct, it was not listed in Programs and Features but your recommended fix worked in that Microsoft Office Click-to-Run has now been uninstalled. We'll see if the updates now stop tomorrow.
> Thanks for your help.


Sorry to tell you, it reappeared this morning!!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Try the manual uninstall in Deejays Post #3 .


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Have you tried using option number 2 for Office 2010 listed here? > https://support.office.com/en-us/ar...d8?ui=en-US&rs=en-US&ad=US#OfficeVersion=2010


----------



## ahduncu (Feb 8, 2010)

Wrench97 said:


> Have you tried using option number 2 for Office 2010 listed here? > https://support.office.com/en-us/ar...d8?ui=en-US&rs=en-US&ad=US#OfficeVersion=2010


I can't use the manual uninstall option http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=2 because it seems to be for another version of Windows, not Windows 10 and I am not expert enough to follow the instructions and change them for Windows 10. Also, I hesitate to do anything to the registry because I am afraid I will destroy my computer in the process.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

ahduncu said:


> I can't use the manual uninstall option because it seems to be for another version of Windows, not Windows 10.


Not sure where you got that idea. 



ahduncu said:


> Also, I hesitate to do anything to the registry because I am afraid I will destroy my computer in the process.


Its ok to be nervous about registry editing but really, all you need to do is create a system restore point, then, in the unlikely event that something does go wrong, you would have a complete backup of the registry to fall back on.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Another option to be safe when working on the Registry is to back up the entire registry first. I like to back it up to the desktop and if all goes well, just delete the backup later.


----------



## ahduncu (Feb 8, 2010)

Deejay100six said:


> Not sure where you got that idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Its ok to be nervous about registry editing but really, all you need to do is create a system restore point, then, in the unlikely event that something does go wrong, you would have a complete backup of the registry to fall back on.


I got that idea because every procedure requested does not conform to the current version of Windows. For example, Windows Explorer is now File Explorer, which does not have a menu item "tools" that I can find; the start menu does not have any "all Programs", "Accessories". I can find various things but very few of the additional items required, I was twisting myself in knots to follow the further instructions even before I got to the registry part.
I may try again when I have more patience to find things.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Newer versions of Windows, like 10, have renamed and hid some menus. Windows Explorer is now called_ File Explorer_. In File Explorer, at the very top toolbar, you will see the *View *Tab. Click this and put a check box in *Hidden Items*. 
If you would like to have the Windows 7 type menus back, like _All Programs _instead of _Tiles_, download and install the Free Classic Shell. This is the first thing I do when I upgrade or install Windows 10.
As for the Registry, always do a _System Restore _point and Backup the Registry before making any changes


----------



## ahduncu (Feb 8, 2010)

I have gone through the manual uninstall instructions and have not found any instance of Office 2010 except for Microsoft Office Click-to-Run 2010 in the installer account. I could not uninstall it from there because it would not let me so I hit "delete" instead. Now it does not show up in there but it's still shown in my drives!
This is the craziest thing I have ever come across!!


----------



## ahduncu (Feb 8, 2010)

I restarted my computer and the Microsoft Office Click-to-Start is gone! Let's see if it stays gone and if I still receive daily updates to Office 2010?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

As the directions said, Step 6: Restart the computer


----------



## ahduncu (Feb 8, 2010)

It came back!!!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

This will explain why: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_Resource_Protection
In Disc cleanup, delete Previous Windows installation


----------



## ahduncu (Feb 8, 2010)

Corday said:


> This will explain why: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_Resource_Protection
> In Disc cleanup, delete Previous Windows installation


I can't find the Previous Windows installation in Disk Cleanup.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Go to_ Disk Cleanup_, click the *Clean Up System files *button at the bottom Put a check in the box for_ Delete Previous Windows Files_


----------



## ahduncu (Feb 8, 2010)

spunk.funk said:


> Go to_ Disk Cleanup_, click the *Clean Up System files *button at the bottom Put a check in the box for_ Delete Previous Windows Files_


There was no "Delete Previous Windows Files". I chose to delete old restore points but that made no difference.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Browse to the root of the C: drive. If you have a *C:\Windows.old* folder, and you run _Disk Cleanup_ and click the *Cleanup System Files* button, You should see this *Previous Windows Installation(s)* (see attached) as one of the check boxes. 
If you don't have the _Windows.old_ folder, you will not see it.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

In the Installer Account where you say you found it before, take ownership of it 
http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc753659.aspx
ALSO: http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc753024.aspx
OR: Try this app. https://www.sysnative.com/forums/wi...click-context-menu-windows-8-1-8-7-vista.html
and then attempt to delete.


----------



## ahduncu (Feb 8, 2010)

spunk.funk said:


> Browse to the root of the C: drive. If you have a *C:\Windows.old* folder, and you run _Disk Cleanup_ and click the *Cleanup System Files* button, You should see this *Previous Windows Installation(s)* (see attached) as one of the check boxes.
> If you don't have the _Windows.old_ folder, you will not see it.


I have Windows.old(1) but Previous Windows Installation does not show as one of the check boxes.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

You should not have to worry about the Windows.old folder, if fact if all is working well I usually delete it after 30 days or so.


----------



## ahduncu (Feb 8, 2010)

Wrench97 said:


> You should not have to worry about the Windows.old folder, if fact if all is working well I usually delete it after 30 days or so.


Answer: it does not exist in Windows hard drive.


----------



## ahduncu (Feb 8, 2010)

Corday said:


> In the Installer Account where you say you found it before, take ownership of it
> http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc753659.aspx
> ALSO: http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc753024.aspx
> OR: Try this app. https://www.sysnative.com/forums/wi...click-context-menu-windows-8-1-8-7-vista.html
> and then attempt to delete.


It's no longer in Installer, I deleted it when I found it.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, I take it the problem continues? We could go through the registry most likely under HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Office\14.0 there may be an entry, click to run, this could be deleted, I do not have any click to run Office versions so I cannot locate this myself. I would be able to safely have you run cmds that could tell us what your registry shows, however if you have uninstalled the app then there should not be any of these entries there.

When you install click to run, Cvhbs.EXE is scheduled as a task named 'UpdaterEX', this is set to run daily, checking for updates.

It is possible the schedule is still active. Go to search and type:-

Taskschd (press enter) Task scheduler will open, expand the task schedule library in the right payne until you get to "windows", scroll until you see "UpdaterEX" if there, click on it and either disable OR delete from the right payne.

Let us know how you get on.


----------



## ahduncu (Feb 8, 2010)

jenae said:


> Hi, I take it the problem continues? We could go through the registry most likely under HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Office\14.0 there may be an entry, click to run, this could be deleted, I do not have any click to run Office versions so I cannot locate this myself. I would be able to safely have you run cmds that could tell us what your registry shows, however if you have uninstalled the app then there should not be any of these entries there.
> 
> When you install click to run, Cvhbs.EXE is scheduled as a task named 'UpdaterEX', this is set to run daily, checking for updates.
> 
> ...


I do not see any "windows" nor do I see "UpdaterEX".
Update to my basic question, I have not had any updates to Office 2010 since October 21, that's 3 days!


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, need to look a little deeper under microsoft you will see windows, you need to expand the >. All scheduled tasks appear here, there are many.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

ahduncu said:


> Update to my basic question, I have not had any updates to Office 2010 since October 21, that's 3 days!


Do you mean to say, the problem is solved?

Good to hear you got it fixed!

Please mark your thread solved in Thread Tools at the top of the page.


----------



## ahduncu (Feb 8, 2010)

Deejay100six said:


> Do you mean to say, the problem is solved?
> 
> Good to hear you got it fixed!
> 
> Please mark your thread solved in Thread Tools at the top of the page.


I don't know if the problem is solved, 3 days is insufficient time.


----------



## ahduncu (Feb 8, 2010)

ahduncu said:


> I do not see any "windows" nor do I see "UpdaterEX".
> Update to my basic question, I have not had any updates to Office 2010 since October 21, that's 3 days!


I found Windows but not UpdaterEX.


----------

